# 80% AR lowers



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok, I picked up a kit with a polymer lower, jig, and all the bits. I bought it cuz I was always curious on how easy it actually was. Anyways, if I don't destroy it and it comes out decent, what do I have to do to make it pistol compliance for MI? 

Right now I'm building a pistol upper and what the heck if it turns out good.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

There is nothing you need to do to make it pistol compliant except engrave a serial number on it for registration purposes. I have heard of people not doing it, but you would probably not be able to register it. When it comes to handgun registration, the serial number is all that really matters. The rest of the info is just a description of the handgun. You could also give it a name. The feds do not require a serial number, but it is recommended in case it is stolen.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

petronius said:


> There is nothing you need to do to make it pistol compliant except engrave a serial number on it for registration purposes. I have heard of people not doing it, but you would probably not be able to register it. When it comes to handgun registration, the serial number is all that really matters. The rest of the info is just a description of the handgun. You could also give it a name. The feds do not require a serial number, but it is recommended in case it is stolen.


That would really defeat the purpose of an 80% lower..


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

sullyxlh said:


> That would really defeat the purpose of an 80% lower..


How would that defeat the purpose? Many people use the 80% receivers because they want to make their own receiver without having to machine the whole thing. AR15 blanks are also available.
The serial number on the receiver is not recorded anywhere unless you make a pistol and follow Michigan law by registering it. Some want to use these to build an AR15 and not have to file out Form 4473, so putting a serial number on after the fact means nothing. The feds would not know you have it.


----------

